# Eircom BB phone mobile bundles



## Frank (28 Apr 2014)

Eircom are finally catching up with UPC 

 Talking to someone in a shop it appears a BB phone and mobile unlimited can be had for 60 discount for 6 months then 90 for the remainder of the 18 months.

 Anyone know can I add a 2nd mobile for OH to the account?
 How much?

 Anyone any experience of Eircom for all three?


----------

